

Chute (YC W12) Secures $7 Million Series A Funding - awwstn
http://blog.getchute.com/2013/05/07/chute-secures-7-million-series-a-funding/

======
ctide
Also, we're hiring!

Looking for a frontend lead and a senior rails developer. My email is in my
profile, ping me if you'd like to hear more!

------
briholt
I checked out the site, but I have no idea what it actually does. "Powering
the visual revolution" is a little open ended.

~~~
throwaway1512
I thought it was pretty clear. They're the first-to-market ad product,
providing its clients with the ability to better ingest, understand, manage
and leverage real-time visual content with its arsenal of developer tools and
media platforms.

------
resu
FYI, The demo (<http://www.getchute.com/developers/demos/presenting-media>) is
broken on Chrome.

~~~
ctide
What version of Chrome are you using? It's definitely unstyled, but it's
functional for me in Chrome.

~~~
joosters
On Firefox (20.0/Mac), your homepage <http://www.getchute.com/#> also seems
broken. I can't use the scrollwheel / gestures to move down the page.

~~~
ctide
Should be fixed now, thanks!

------
ttruong
Congrats Greg, Ranvir, and Team! Exciting to hear about all the progress.

------
ank286
isn't the name Chute a derogatory curse word? And of all things, the website
is called "Get Chute"

~~~
watsthat
Yes, it means pussy in Hindi. Given that the founder are of south asian
decent, this is funny:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chute&def...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chute&defid=5941181)

